# Help: Need to clean a shirt



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

I need information on how to get blistex (chapstick) out of a cotton/spandex shirt. My wife's new shirt was washed with a blistex tube and then dried. Not sure if it can be removed. Any info will help!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

If it is just a waxy mess stuck in the fabric with no stain you can put it in the freezer overnight and scrape and pick it out.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

Mothernature,
It looks more like a grease stain. I wish it was just wax on the surface.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

DAWN! Rub it in, let it sit overnight, then wash it. May have to do it twice.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

TY BaJaiy, I will def try that!!!


----------

